# Leon Jimenes Gran Corona Cigar Review - Nice



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice aroma pre-light. A bit hard, very firm draw, but not plugged. This thing burned and smoked very well. Razor sharp burn, never had to touch ...

Read the full review here: Leon Jimenes Gran Corona Cigar Review - Nice


----------

